

The 10 Dumbest Tech Moves of 2011 - pier0
http://www.pcworld.com/article/246740/the_10_dumbest_tech_moves_of_2011.html

======
dguaraglia
They forgot what, to me, looks the biggest of HP's blunders for this year: "on
demand content printing", or as I choose to call it "pay twice as much to get
a magazine article".

<http://www.hp.com/hpinfo/newsroom/press/2011/111012a.html>

